# Franchi Affinity Shell stop thumb buster



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

I purchased the Franchi Affinity in 20 and getting the base of the shells past the shell stop in the magazine is difficult. Apparently this is a common issue with this firearm. Have any Affinity shooters here experienced this and found a solution?

Seems like it would be near impossible while wearing gloves while cold weather hunting.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

You are probably used to loading a 12 ga. The 20's are smaller. Not been an issue for me or the guys I hunt with. I have a hard time loading my 12's with gloves.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I agree, it is much easier to load some shells into a 12 ga. because it is a bigger frame. The 20 ga is easy too, but it is smaller so it seems weird at first. I have several Franchi 20's and they load nicely.
R


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*small loaing port*

I very much appreciate loading through a smaller port. I took my Benelli Legacy 28 GA to Uruguay on a high volume dove hunt and it lasted about 4 boxes worth of shells. By then, I had a deep cut across the top of the knuckle of my right thumb and couldn't/wouldn't load/shoot it for the rest of the trip. It is NOT a gun made for high volume shooting of any kind - unless somebody else loads it for you. :mrgreen:

I've used it on duck hunts here and have no problems because I'm only likely going to load a dozen or fewer shells on any given trip. But I have learned that it pays to not be in a hurry to load up.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

And yet another reason to shoot double guns. No scrounging for empties, no feeding/extraction problems, no springs, gas ports, plus instant choice between two chokes. One can buy a Beretta 686 Silver Pigeon for almost the same price as an SBE. Easy choice.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

paddler said:


> And yet another reason to shoot double guns. No scrounging for empties, no feeding/extraction problems, no springs, gas ports, plus instant choice between two chokes. One can buy a Beretta 686 Silver Pigeon for almost the same price as an SBE. Easy choice.


I retired my old Onyx 686 and picked up a 690 Field 3. She's the most beautiful Italian I've ever seen. My wife gets jealous sometimes.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

paddler said:


> And yet another reason to shoot double guns. No scrounging for empties, no feeding/extraction problems, no springs, gas ports, plus instant choice between two chokes. One can buy a Beretta 686 Silver Pigeon for almost the same price as an SBE. Easy choice.


How did the M-2's work up north? Lol


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> How did the M-2's work up north? Lol


My M2 functioned fine, but I think the barrel is crooked. The M1 worked fine the first day, had trouble the second day with the bolt not fully closing. It worked fine the last day after cleaning.

If My 20 gauge 686 SP I wasn't so nice I'd use it in the layout blind. My old 12 gauge Onyx has never FTF, and doesn't throw empties all over the place. Trying to pick up yellow hulls in a corn field is a challenge.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

blackdog said:


> I retired my old Onyx 686 and picked up a 690 Field 3. She's the most beautiful Italian I've ever seen. My wife gets jealous sometimes.


I saw that 690 on Joel Etchen's site last night. Looks nice. I'm not buying any more guns, though.;-)


----------

